# Pack Sizes in CU



## SkiDog (Aug 16, 2005)

I was just wondering what everyone else uses as far as Cubic Inches for a 3-4 day backpacking trip? 

I currently have 2 packs. 1 Arcteryx Bora 80, and 1 Marmot Eiger. The eiger is about 2400cu and the bora hovers around 4000cu I think..anyway. I tend to pack too much and would like to go lighter weight, not ultra light but lighter. I think I could do it in the Eiger if I packed "just right", but I was wondering what packs everyone else uses.

thoguhts?

M


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 16, 2005)

I have my EMS Longtrail that is about 4300-4700cu that I've had for some time now. For 3-4 days 2400cu seems to be just cutting it, and that's depending on the food you take and the equipment you have. 

If you want to go lightweight you just have to upgrade some equipment to get the most out of it because it's not always about cutting things out - I saved tons of space and about 1lb when I upgraded my sleeping bag.

What kinds of things are necessary to you that you include in your packing list?


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 16, 2005)

cbcbd said:
			
		

> I have my EMS Longtrail that is about 4300-4700cu that I've had for some time now. For 3-4 days 2400cu seems to be just cutting it, and that's depending on the food you take and the equipment you have.
> 
> If you want to go lightweight you just have to upgrade some equipment to get the most out of it because it's not always about cutting things out - I saved tons of space and about 1lb when I upgraded my sleeping bag.
> 
> What kinds of things are necessary to you that you include in your packing list?



I am in the process of investigating some smaller, lighterweight sleeping bags also..just have to find the right one for me.

I require only water (i carry a filter so not a lot as long as there are water stops), stove (I have that MSR pocket rocket thiny) some fuel 1 can usually does it, some food, a dry pair of pants/shorts for camp, and rain gear, oh and I carry (if not sheltering) a bibler bivy with the 3 poles weighs somewhere around 2lbs..

Thats basically the list..im hoping for around 25-30lbs..

M


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 16, 2005)

So you already have some good lightweight stuff (I also have the pocket rocket, and nothing beats it  for size/weight - it fits perfectly inside my pan!). The smaller sleeping bag was a big change for me since I went from one that was regular sized (8"x18")to one that was the size of two coke cans (with a compression stuff sack).
Sounds like it could be a cool experiment to pack up your Marmot with your stuff and see how much room it leaves you for food - I've been steadily going lighter and have thought about buying a smaller cu pack and just forcing myself to lighten up!

Load it up and take a pic 

-doug


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 16, 2005)

cbcbd said:
			
		

> So you already have some good lightweight stuff (I also have the pocket rocket, and nothing beats it  for size/weight - it fits perfectly inside my pan!). The smaller sleeping bag was a big change for me since I went from one that was regular sized (8"x18")to one that was the size of two coke cans (with a compression stuff sack).
> Sounds like it could be a cool experiment to pack up your Marmot with your stuff and see how much room it leaves you for food - I've been steadily going lighter and have thought about buying a smaller cu pack and just forcing myself to lighten up!
> 
> Load it up and take a pic
> ...



I think I am going to do just that...thanks for the suggestions..lighter is DEFINATELY BETTER...

M


----------



## blacknblue (Aug 16, 2005)

Back when I had functioning knees, I would cram 3-4 days into 5000cu and bring the kitchen sink.  Now I'm doing my best to cut back.  Probably about 4000cu for 3-4 days, esp. in summertime.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 16, 2005)

My problem is the weight of my pack - my Osprey Crescent 90 is about 7lbs. It's the right size for my multi-day backpacking gear, but no matter how light I pack I'm always fighting the starting weight, no matter how well it sits on my hips. I would definitely consider a somewhat smaller, much lighter, pack for my 1-night trips.

I had a point ... what was it? Oh, right - don't just like at ci alone ... the pack weight itself can get you.


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 17, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> My problem is the weight of my pack - my Osprey Crescent 90 is about 7lbs. It's the right size for my multi-day backpacking gear, but no matter how light I pack I'm always fighting the starting weight, no matter how well it sits on my hips. I would definitely consider a somewhat smaller, much lighter, pack for my 1-night trips.


Michael,  look at my review of the Jansport Goshawk 40.  I think it would fit the bill for one night as long as you don't go crazy packing.  I just checked Campmor today and it's still a sweet deal at $49.97.  Seems about middle of the road at 3lb 5oz, 2450 cu.in. and lots of places to strap stuff to the outside.

Smitty


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 17, 2005)

It's actually *smaller* than my day pack (which is too big, and needs to be replaced) so in fact, it may make a nice day pack replacement, especially for the winter.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 17, 2005)

That's a good point, MichaelJ - your backpack is another big item that can be reduced a lot.

For lighter weight regular size packs (not Golite type, but lighter with still some good CI capacity) I would look into the MountainSmith Auspex (4000ci/4lbs), the Kelty Shadow 4500 (4500ci, 3lbs 10oz), or the Kelty Illusion 3500 (3500ci, 3lbs 7oz).


----------

